# Name for new lab pup



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

Hey Guys,
I want some suggestions for a name for a male yellow lab pup that I'll be picking up friday. 
Ideas so far, bill, buck, ******, zap,hank, glick. Thanks for the help


----------



## chief (Mar 19, 2004)

we have a 7 month old light colored golden retriever....my wife and I both are half scandanavian. We went with OLE.....seems to be a good fit, now we just need to get him a sister named LENA....If you like it, feel free to borrow the name
cheers


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Dammit.....come here Dammit....stay Dammit.....fetch Dammit....Dammit your a good dog.... 8)


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

I have to admit that's pretty damn funny.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Cheif, I have two choc. labs every trainer in the world will tell you they are 2"x4" trainers they require very repetative training no matter how good the bloodlines are I hope that you have a good amount of patience you will need every once of it and then some. So when buckseye says Damit is a good name he's right I am jealous because I did not think to name my dog that with the AKC, my male lab came from Kaptins Kennels in northern MN his legal name is Kaptins Truest Areo, his call name is Aero he was named after a Canadian Chocolate bar made by Nestle however you cannot purchase them in the U.S. only Canada. (the candy bar that is ) A simple rule to naming any animal is to keep it to one or two sylablesthe dog will respond better than say a word like cadallac. Have fun with the potty training and the chewing, Oh and teaching them to fetch if it does not come naturally which most of them don't is a real treat. My male is now going to be three going on one however we train almost every night just for the repetativeness of the healing and holding of the dummies well simple obedience. If you have not trained a dog before start them with a good obedience trainer first at about 3 to 4 months old and then work in the retriever work at about 6 months old or so. If you do not have time to do this kind of training send the dog to good trainer, go to the local dog clubs (retriever) ask around to some of the different handlers who are good trainers, also go to the AKC web site and see who be written up and reported to them those are the trainers to stay away from. If you have more questions please feel free to pm me. I learned through the school of hard nocks no reason you should.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

I have a 7 month old female black lab AKC name Miss Lucy Goose Getter  call name Lucy. She took to retreiving great and all the basic comands. I got the video "Water Dog"  and its a great investment. Good luck :beer:


----------



## MOSSBACK (Jun 10, 2004)

I had a yellow lab named buck and my brother has one named Ole great names.
How about Gordy , Roan, Gus, Oskar that was the names of some of our bulls when we were kids.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

My Golden Retriever's AKC registered name is 'Dio Holy Diver' call name is 'Dio'. I'm an Ozzy fan and decided if I couldn't have Ozzy fetching my birds then I would go with Ozzy's replacement, Ronnie James Dio and his cd 'Holy Diver'. Lottsa ways to go Dammit....

jd mn/nd..... :toofunny:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I have always liked the name Rain....

When I have kids, the names will be River and Rain....


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Keep it simple, one syllable, easy for the dog and easy to command.
One of the best dogs I ever hunted over was named Glove, very fitting, that dog was a master at his trade. :wink:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

TYLER!!!

Mallard knows what I'm talking about. :wink:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Make sure its a name that doesn't sound like any command you will use and is easy to say loudly when necessary. 
As for labs being hard to train and not wanting to retreive naturally there is something very wrong with that line of dogs or atleast that particular dog. I would neuter it and give it to someone that needs a pet. Especially if you have to still drill it daily at three years of age. 
Any hunting dog and especially a lab that doesn't have a strong natural desire to carry and retrieve is going to be hard to train and not worth feeding. This may seem a little harsh but I've seen it work out that way in every case with a dog with those traits. If you get a dog like that neuter it give it to somone that just wants a pet. 10-12 years with a substandard hunting dog is a waste of time. Find it a good home.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Bob M My dog Aero is being trained for state and national competition if all goes well as seems to be the case he should have his senior title by fall and qualify for state after that he will work on going to nationals, his blood lines are such that the litter his grand mother came from 7 of the 8 pups were either national or grand national champions. his grandmother was the first ever female chocolate national champion!! This dog has more drive and determination than any other dog I have ever seen and or hunted over when everyone elses dog is in the truck because they are physically exhausted and can't move another step mine is still going strong!! It depends on what you expect from your dog, on how you will train it. I personally am planning great things for my dog when he has his state championship on him with his blood lines his stud fees will be in excess of $3000.00 when he gets a national title or championship he will have stud fees over $10,000. You don't cut the nuts off of a dog like this!! If I was looking for a dog that was only going to be hunted over, with no field trials and no plans for state or national competion I would probably not work with him as much as I do, however I would still spend a great deal of time training with any dog it only makes them better in the field and makes everyones hunting experience much more enjoyable when you are not having to constently yell at the dog because they are not sitting still in the blind or ranging way to far ahead of the hunters on upland game, and all of us have hunted with dogs like this. the more obedience you install in your dog the happier you will be as well as your hunting companions.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I still stand by my comments. One of the problems of the field trialing side of the dog world is that it breeds some desireable traits out of breeds in favor of traits that are useful for field trial training. Common examples are extreme range and lack of biddability in pointers. On the lab side of the equation lack of natural retrieving instinct in retrievers in favor of mental toughness for labs so they can stand up to the rigorous train regimens that field trial competition demands. Field trailing is a sport in and of itself. 
My point is that all retrievers should have a strong natural retrieve and carry instincts, period. In pointers the field trial emphasis has made many formally easy to handle breeds much harder to control.
And before everyone bothers to tell me that their FTC is a great hunter save your breath I know full well most of them are, but the breeds recieve both benefit and negatives from the field trial side of the dog world. The name retriever means something....
Even if you can get $1,000,000 per pup if you breed your dog without the natural instincts that the breed was developed to have you are not doing the breed as a whole any favors. Your first post said to me that you felt chocolate labs were hard to train and my gut reaction is breeding for color instead of retrieveing instinct and biddability is contributing to this. I have 30 plus years training labs for other people and myself and I've watched this progression take place. 
Which is why I recommend English labs because they are culled based on natural instinct and biddability which are better traits for hunters. 
Thank God, I've never been accused of having strong opinions..... :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

bobm maybe your name should of been Dammit.... :toofunny:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Its one of them my wife uses :lol:


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Bob are trying to tell me that you are a professional dog trainer and that this is what you do for a living? If you so and you are telling me that you have never had to force break a dog to retrieve and hold to hand. If so you must be the worlds best dog trainer because of all of the professional dog trainers I know that number being around 20 or so as well as the owners/ handlers of the retrievers in my club I have not once heard any of them say that they never had to use this method in training dogs. Yes my dog was willing to play fetch and retrieve the item thrown however, they must be taught to hold the item to the hand and deliver it to the handler in a heel position in order for it to be considerd a proper retrieve. Most if not all retrievers must be taught this in the process many of them will not hold the "bird" to hand, but will usually drop the bird part way back to the handler. This is the time when the dog is shown how to then fetch and hold to the hand. This method is called force breaking to retrieve. With some dogs this method only takes a couple of times as was the case with my dog as he is a quick and intellegent lab sometimes to smart for his own good, and other dogs require several times of the lesson before understanding what it is they to do. As for my comment about chocolates being difficult to train I understand how you veiwed the comment, my comment was supposed to be that labs in general can be difficult to train hence the reason the pro trainers refer to them as 2"x4" trainers. In my house it depends on the moment sometimes they are referred to as "lap"radors because they are such good family pets they are very loving and require a good deal of love and attention. And then there are the times they make their mistakes and get called DAMIT.

Also will some one please tell what the little guy holding the sign with LOL means? Thanks


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

laughing out loud.... 8)


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I was , I've force broke lots of dogs, but I wouldn't own a retriever that didn't have a strong natural retrieveing instinct. Your first post indicated that the line you had did not
Your quote


> Oh and teaching them to fetch if it does not come naturally which most of them don't is a real treat.


is simply not true, most good labs have a very strong natural retrieve and your comment that labs are 2x4 dogs and that all trainer think so is not true either, they are one of the simplest dogs to train in my 30 plus years of experience only German Shepards train easier *Good *labs are extremely willing to please, you apparently have a line of hardheads with no retrieveing instinct which probably would be harder to train hence your impressions. You can train any dog given enough pressure and repetition but its a lot simpler when all your really doing is bringing out the traits that come naturally ( or should) I think you gave the guy an unrealistic expectation of what he would experience. This forum is full of people that have trained their first lab without a professional and without any major problems a *good* lab will damn near self train because the breed characteristics are to be biddable and retrieve things.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I don't agree with Bob on much, but we do agree quite a bit with dogs. I agree with him again here. Any good lab should have a retrieving instinct and a desire to please. If you have to force a lab to retrieve, you have a dud. Good labs are easy to train and anxious to please their owners.

The fact that a dog drops birds before he reaches his owner indicates that the dog has been allowed to pick up bad habits. True, force fetching will ensure that the dog doesn't drop the bird, but contrary to public opinion, all trainers don't automatically force train a retriever. In fact, James Lamb Free's classic book doesn't even mention force fetching. In his expert opinion, it is much easier to enhance a good dog's willingness to please and natural retrieving instinct, while preventing the dog from picking up bad habits like dropping a bird.

Now off the soapbox and back to the matter at hand, I like single-syllable dog names that are easy to say. Free recommends that you avoid names that start with "S" so that you can whisper "stay" or "sit" and not confuse the dog.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> I don't agree with Bob on much, but we do agree quite a bit with dogs


That could be the basis for a great friendship, I have several booger eating, bedwetting leftists that are dear and lifelong friends. They have learned to overlook my shortcomings :lol: 
I didn't want to seem harsh about the guys dog I was just surprised that anyone would veiw labs like he does, I love labs.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I agree with Bobm, good labs retrieve instinctively. My dad has been raising labs for over twenty years and they will train themselves (almost). Many of his dogs are run in field trials and many are not. It all depends on what you want out of your dog, I just want a good hunting companion that listens and has drive and wants to please me. I have hunted with many dogs that have no idea hunting is sport enjoyed with their master, as soon as you leave them out of the truck they are all for themselves. Bobm PM me and I will give you my dads website his labs are from Europe and they are worth taking a look at if you are a lab fan.


----------



## lead gander (Sep 3, 2002)

My girls have been out in the yard playing with Emmit, like the idea of dammit but the girls are 2 & 4 so I'm sure you understand. This will be my 3rd hunting dog, the last ones were good so lets hope for the best. I have the kind of job that allows me to bring pup with me on the job so that's a bonus. Thanks for all your input, wrap up those summer projects.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Tyler!Responds well to hand signals and wistle commands.The only bad thing is,he might give you another hand signal back.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

mallard said:


> Tyler!Responds well to hand signals and wistle commands.The only bad thing is,he might give you another hand signal back.


BWAHAHAHAHA!!! True, True...but his bark is worse than his bite! :box:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

What nad signal would that be? :wink:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

I've had 3 labs : Duke, Jake, and now Bud (short for Budweiser, my drink of choice). Good easy, short names for a dog.


----------

